
Data-mining Twitter for personal information - afreak
http://afreak.ca/blog/?p=277
======
cinquemb
I'm a bit of a data miner myself. Tried using facebook?
[https://graph.facebook.com/search?q=my%20phone%20number&...](https://graph.facebook.com/search?q=my%20phone%20number&type=post&limit=50)

~~~
afreak
Facebook's API is definitely something that I have played with as of late. It
is being incorporated into a somewhat related project I have in the works so I
might have something to say more about it once I have worked with it a bit
more.

Really in an essence the data on Facebook is mostly the same as Twitter except
that there's a bit more content involved.

~~~
cinquemb
Agreed. Well when you have something new to share, i hope i read it. Im really
interested in the social dynamics involved in an age we moving to where
notions personal data and of privacy are willingly becoming obsolete (as
noticed by the apathetic people your bot responded to).

------
oddthink
Ok, maybe I'm missing the point of this, but aren't phone numbers, by their
nature, mostly public information anyway? There's this big fat book that maps
name to phone number, and I'm sure there are a few online versions as well.

If you're not trying to make your Twitter handle anonymous, then why not tweet
your phone number?

~~~
sukuriant
There's a lot worse than just your phone number. A lot of people, enough to
have some twitter handles dedicated to it, post their new credit card, or
their dad's credit card on their Twitter account, because they're excited
about getting a credit card, or getting to use their dad's credit card.

~~~
sneak
<https://twitter.com/NeedADebitCard>

